# Carolina Chocolate Drops



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 22, 2012)

anyone else know and love these guys? if not, look up their song Cornbread and Butterbeans immediately


----------



## freeranger (Oct 22, 2012)

holyshit. that is some fucking awesome plays.


----------



## freeranger (Oct 22, 2012)

and here's your how-to for bones:


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 22, 2012)

Ive seen that before, i used that video to teach myself how to play, but a dudes rottweiler decided to break my bones that I had


----------



## Landon (Oct 22, 2012)

Love em. They inspired me to pick up a pair of bones a while back as well.. more difficult than it looks.


----------



## Moldy Dixie (Oct 22, 2012)

it is, it'll be a long time before i get proficient with em, but theyre badass once ya get the hang of em


----------



## DirtyBroke (Oct 24, 2012)

deffinatly one of my favorite songs to listening to while eating corn and/or chicken lol


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 24, 2012)

Love this band!


----------

